# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Electromagnate is available on amazon now

## Johnrap

Collaborators and I somehow finished Electromagnate. You can get it on amazon now. Thanks for all the kind words and helpful suggestions CBR members provided during construction of the book.

http://www.amazon.com/Electromagnate...dp/0997256273/

----------


## Johnrap

I will ship a free copy of the book to the first person to reply to this thread, and PM me an address to ship the book to.

Thank you.

----------

